
cmd.fm - esolyt
http://cmd.fm
======
anoonmoose
I can't seem to find any information about the source of the music. I'm
getting a lot of music that seems to be "generic", not even having artist
names, but the Death Metal genre gave me a Cradle of Filth song and I know
they are a real band with a real record label, which leads me to believe this
is not being done with respect to copyright law.

~~~
peterwwillis
Their record label has a soundcloud account.

[https://soundcloud.com/nuclearblastrecords/cradle-of-
filth-m...](https://soundcloud.com/nuclearblastrecords/cradle-of-filth-
manticore)

[http://noisecreep.com/cradle-of-filth-sign-to-nuclear-
blast-...](http://noisecreep.com/cradle-of-filth-sign-to-nuclear-blast-usa/)

Also? Bands who don't make millions are still real bands, and small indie
record labels are still real record labels.

------
sz4kerto
Previous submission:

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6420701](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6420701)

------
33a
Would be nice if they made an actual command line application too! Maybe as an
npm module?

------
Bhel
The concept is great, although I wasn't able to find a single genre playlist
with tracks known to me (and I like to think that I know my music), which was
kind of a turndown, since the point of a radio is to trust that once you pick
a station, it will play things that you like, and in this case I found myself
constantly alt-tabbing to type "next".

But that's an issue with the music and not with the page itself, which I
enjoy.

------
dmunoz
This is really nicely done. I always get a smile on my face when these command
line emulations implement clear, as I am a junkie for keeping my command
sessions clean looking. I am only ever slightly bummed when the corresponding
CTRL+L doesn't work.

However, how is stop not implemented? Such a natural thing to reach for.

Also, I just realized that reverse incremental search is implemented, as I
tried to hit CTRL+R to reload the page. Very nice.

------
smoorman1024
Just learned that it's dangerous to put a command prompt on a webpage because
it took me about 0.2 seconds to hit ctrl+w 3 times and kill 3 tabs.

I like it though.

~~~
winslow
Ctrl + Shift + T

Brings those tabs back to life. Unless you are in incognito mode.

------
jawerty
I really like the idea, in fact, I think it would be great to see a trend of
command prompt UIs within simple web apps like these. It takes advantage of
the fact that beyond all of the colors and paddings on websites, the Text is
all that matters. However, I'm not saying all websites should be like this
(obviously) but it could issue an improvement in actual web content.

~~~
swah
Would those command prompts be customizable? :)

------
mcescalante
I use Soundcloud a lot and their interface is a bit resource (CPU) heavy when
I nearly always just want to play my likes. This is totally great and I would
use it.

I've tried to list my likes a few times, and it asks me to log in, but then
glitches out and seems to enter something as the email and password (which are
obviously wrong). Any idea if this is just me?

~~~
imit
Could you please be more specific about the glitch? We would like to fix it,
sorry for inconvenience:) (cmd.fm team)

------
moondowner
I wish they could use OAuth 2.0 instead of having to type in the password.

[http://developers.soundcloud.com/docs#authentication](http://developers.soundcloud.com/docs#authentication)

------
leovander
They were pretty responsive when it came to bugs and suggestions, but they
don't realize that when you login, it is storing your command inputs in local
storage, including your password.

~~~
imit
on behalf of cmd.fm: Oh, it's a very important security issue, we realised
thanks to you:) Fixing it immediately!

Best Regards, Have a nice day:)

~~~
imit
and it's fixed:)

------
woohoou
Awesome, you should add sleep function, i want to use it while sleep.

------
karlweber
This is flipping awesome.

------
andion
I Love it.. for so many reasons :)

------
djrconcepts
I like it.

------
rockydoc
this is cool

------
murali44
nice!

